# Hyatt Coconut Plantation Questions



## Cleveland13 (Aug 4, 2012)

I am considering purchasing a resale unit at Hyatt Coconut Plantation and have a few questions:

I know construction was stopped there several years ago, is it possible that more buildings will be put up in the future? 

How does the fact that only a portion of the buildings were built affect things like maintenance fees and services?

Do the top floor units have taller ceilings?

Can you tell from a unit number it's exact location within a building? 

Is there a prefered building?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 4, 2012)

Cleveland13 said:


> I am considering purchasing a resale unit at Hyatt Coconut Plantation and have a few questions:
> 
> I know construction was stopped there several years ago, is it possible that more buildings will be put up in the future?
> 
> ...



 I don't own there, but I stay there frequently.

So far, they have built 3 buildings out of a planned 14 buildings. The reason given for not building any more buildings is that an eagle's nest is right where any new construction would be too close, so they are not allowed to build. I know they've downsized the plans, and last I heard was that they would like to build 1 or 2 more buildings, but maybe 4 or 5 floors tall rather than 3. We'll see.

The current buildings are buildings 51, 52, and 53. 51 and 52 were the first built, and built at the same time. Building 53 was built a short time later.
All buidings are close to the pools, bar, check-in, etc. 52 is probably the closest.

You can tell exactly where a unit is based on unit number.  
The first two digits are the building number.
Covered parking is at ground level.
1st floor consists of units 40-51
2nd floor consists of units 60-71
3rd floor consists of units 80-91

Left to right looking at the building from the driveway:
40-41 is a lockoff with 40 being the 1br, and 41 being the studio. 40 has an
extra balcony off the master bedroom
42-43 is a lockoff with 42 being the 1br and 43 being the studio.
44, 45, 46, and 47 are 2 br dedicated units.
48-49 is a lockoff with 48 being the studio, and 49 being the 1br
50-51 is a lockoff with 50 being the studio, and 51 being the 1br with the extra balcony off the master bedroom.
60-71 and 80-91 are the same plan
(I hope I have that all correctly!)

5168/69 and 5288/89 are HA. I think they are the only HA units.

I've only stayed in a top floor unit once, and I don't recall that it had higher ceilings, but I don't know for sure. I almost always get floor 1 or 2 in building 51 or 52. Rarely building 53 or top floor.

Because the resort is not built out, there is a reciprocal agreement where Coconut Plantation timeshare guests can use the pools at Coconut Point hotel, and hotel guests can use the pools and lazy river at the timeshare.
Some chairs at the timeshare pools are reserved for timeshare guests only. 

I do know that the original sales prices had 3rd floor a little more expensive than 2nd floor and 2nd floor a little more expensive than 1st floor. And the lock-offs with the extra balcony were a little more expensive than the lock-off without that balcony. 

I stayed in a 1br HA unit recently, and while I understand the need for these units, I really didn't care for that particular unit.


----------



## Cleveland13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks dvc_john! Your answers are very helpful. 
I see you also own DVC (I own at HHI and BLT) How do you think Hyatt Vacation Club compares to DVC?


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 5, 2012)

I like them both for different reasons.

I've stayed at 12 Hyatt locations (Coconut Plantation is my favorite, although I own at High Sierra Lodge.) I generally do 4-day midweek reservations to stretch my points, and often couple a stay at Coconut Plantation with a stay at my HGVC resorts on Sanibel, or a DVC stay in Orlando. 
Hyatt is good if you really want to have a fixed unit/week at a specific resort, since your home week is guaranteed.
Exchanging within Hyatt works ok, but is not nearly as flexible as DVC, since you are subject to the 2, 3, 4, or 7 day stays that begin on specific days of the week. And like many other timeshares, there are fees involved. (eg a reservation fee for anything other than your home week, a split week fee at most (but not all) resorts for reservations that aren't for 7 days.
And DVC is much better when it comes to banking/borrowing.
Hyatt does have some very nice properties in nice locations: Key West, Coconut Plantation, Sedona, San Antonio, several Colorado locations, Lake Tahoe, Carmel, Puerto Rico. Some of the newer properties like Siesta Key and Northstar are fractional, and kind of hard to exchange into. They are about to start construction of a Maui property, and the hotel portion of a New York City property apparently is open, but a promised timeshare portion is not. Both are more likely to be fractional than timeshare, but can still be exchanged into depending on availability.
With Hyatt, your club fee includes an II membership, so II getaways are available. I use II getaway weeks all the time.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 10, 2015)

*II Getaway weeks*

We finally have our resale Hyatt  Pinon Pointe transferred  to our names. It took quite a while but we are thrilled and are trying to learn the ropes. 2 questions. How do you access the getaway weeks. Also I have just learned how to check which properties are available and am getting comfortable using the Hyatt site. What are folks favorite properties. We are looking initially to stretch our points and use 4 day stays so as to check out different locations. Thanks in advance for all your help to a newbie!


----------



## lizap (Jan 10, 2015)

My favorite Hyatt resorts are the Colorado resorts and High Sierra.  As you can tell, we like mountains.  I have exchanged into II and gotten some excellent Marriott trades.  Love, love our Hyatt purchase..




Tucson traveler said:


> We finally have our resale Hyatt  Pinon Pointe transferred  to our names. It took quite a while but we are thrilled and are trying to learn the ropes. 2 questions. How do you access the getaway weeks. Also I have just learned how to check which properties are available and am getting comfortable using the Hyatt site. What are folks favorite properties. We are looking initially to stretch our points and use 4 day stays so as to check out different locations. Thanks in advance for all your help to a newbie!


----------



## bdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Tucson traveler said:


> 2 questions. How do you access the getaway weeks. Also I have just learned how to check which properties are available and am getting comfortable using the Hyatt site. What are folks favorite properties.



Getaway weeks are available/booked via II - if you haven't visited it yet, II is a seperate website you'll need to learn/navigate.

If yearly occupancy rate is an indicator of "favorite" - Highlands Inn and Sunset Harbor are the highest with 95%+/-


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank You. We actually called and got a quick lesson on using Interval. Seems like you have to book quite a lot ahead of time. I checked from Feb thru May and almost everything was "No availability" Any tips are welcome.


----------



## kmij (Apr 26, 2015)

*hyatt coconut plantation*

can timeshare units be rented directly from hyatt or do you have to rent from an owner?
where would I look for this, for next winter.
thank you.
 jean


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes, you can book Hyatt timeshares directly on hyatt.com

Actually, I wanted a reservation at this resort for May, and it hasn't been available on points since I first looked in early December. Also, not available with owner's discount. But it is currently available for cash on hyatt.com for my dates.
Never had a problem booking this resort on points before!

ps I looked for next January for availability, and it says it's either sold out or not open for reservations yet. I suspect it's the latter.


----------



## kmij (Apr 26, 2015)

*hyatt's coconut plantation resort*

thank you dvc for the information.  we are Marriott owners so I do not have any hyatt points.  I will have to either book with the hotel or try and rent from a current owner there.  I am hoping it is too early to book also. I did get that 
comment back from hyatt.
thanks,
jean


----------



## SunandFun83 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Learn the Hyatt Way*

A Marriott owner learns when the inventory release date is.  It is a specific day of the week 12 months ahead at exactly 9:00 am Eastern ( 13 months when booking two weeks)

A Hyatt owner has to learn the Hyatt way.  The most important part is HRPP , which is the Home Resort Preference Period that guarantees an owner a fixed week/unit.  HRPP ends six months before check-in.  When the owner loses exclusive right the week is released to inventory for other Hyatt point reservations.  

Other Hyatt quirks like LCUP (similar to Marriott holding account points) and the wait list up to 18 months are important to work the system.  A Hyatt plus is that I can wait list lots of resorts and weeks and the points only go away if U match.  The Marriott points have to be allocated when the wait list is placed.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Aug 16, 2015)

Cleveland13 said:


> I am considering purchasing a resale unit at Hyatt Coconut Plantation and have a few questions:
> 
> I know construction was stopped there several years ago, is it possible that more buildings will be put up in the future?
> 
> ...




I did an owner update at Coconut Plantation.  The developer has a cost sharing arrangement because the property is only partially built out.  The private island has cost sharing with the hotel and a condo complex from the same developer.  The resort only has three buildings, preferred building would be a stretch.  There is not a great view to distinguish the buildings.  #51 is closest to the tennis courts and would be convenient if you play a lot of tennis.

Hyatt is owned now by Interval Leisure Group ( ILG is also Interval International). They announced plans to resume construction at Coconut Plantation and Wild Oak Ranch.  This was part of the August 5th earnings conference call.  See the thread on Pure Points System.  Hyatt may be changing to points instead of HRPP weeks( for future sales?)
See Kal's pages or PM me for price information on recent resales. 

.


----------

